# Finding Me...



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

H will be in town in a few days. Haven't seen each other since late Feb. This weekend will be the Bachelor/Bachelorette parties for my son and his finance, then next Friday will be the wedding/reception. That's the reason for his visit.

We are talking, but he calls me.I don't answer right away, call him back at least a few hours later and always start with "you called?" So he has been the one to initiate contact. He can't seem to let a week go by without contacting me. I'm doing my best to not fight with him. Many times I wanted to retort with something pithy or sarcastic but resisted the impulse.

We have agreed to see each other before the wedding and have laid out our ground rules for that. As long as he doesn't bring up the Skank, I won't have a cause to fight. He did apologize to me for the way he handled things, wished only happiness for me and expressed desire to continue to be best friends, maintain the friendship but not the marriage. I'm getting closer to accepting that. After all, our paths will continue to cross because of the kids and impending grandchild.

I have made positive strides in regaining myself, physically, mentally, all of it. I'm driving again after 2 years of it being a physical challenge. Still job hunting but looking at schooling to make my employability even more attractive. Lost around 60 lbs now, makeover done and feeling pretty good about me for the first time in a very long time.

Funny how his concept of moving on was to find an easy piece of azz and mine was to find ME! I am truly moving on because I know that my happiness comes from me and me alone. Others simply enhance the happiness I already have.


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

Sounds like you are doing great! Wish you luck that the meeting and the wedding is uneventful. Did he move away or is he close by? Funny, my stbx says the same about being sorry for how things happened and how he wants to be friends. Sorry, best friends don't divorce each other and cheat and manipulate. Hope things go well!


----------



## Sakaye (Feb 15, 2011)

I agree. Best friends are truthful and loyal. My own stbx is like that too. He says he wants to always be in my life and remain close. And sometimes he acts possessive, and wants to know where I'm going and with who, etc. Or he'll show up on my porch or call and ask "when can I see you again?" 
I think you do good by not acting too eager when he calls and by not initiating contact. I hope you enjoy your child's wedding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

